# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  I am so made.

## MPBmustdie

I am a senior in high school, been losing hair since 16. 50% of the hair on my head has thinned dramatically, that I basically have to cut it all off. I curse my genes. I curse this world for having no cure.

I just started Rogaine last week, I have no idea what to expect. Lol. 18 year olds on Rogaine...

----------


## MPBmustdie

> Young people have the best results with finasteride and minoxidil. 
> 
> Anyway, post this in a more relevant place. This is the rant section. Nobody ever comes here.


 I wish to avoid finasteride, since I would rather be bald than impotent, even though it is a risk. Being bald is terrible, but being part of the 5% to suffer side effects would be even worse.

I just pray that Rogaine will make my hair thick, dark, and impenetrable by the sun.

----------


## Dazza

> There is no life after NW3. You will never be the same again.


 You are one sad Pathetic cu*t you know that.

Just because you have a sad and lonely life don't mean everyone who is balding does. I can just imagine how pathetic and weedy you would lookin person, grow some ****ing balls and man the **** up you pathetic sad cu*t.

You are scum.

----------


## blowmeup

> You are one sad Pathetic cu*t you know that.
> 
> Just because you have a sad and lonely life don't mean everyone who is balding does. I can just imagine how pathetic and weedy you would lookin person, grow some ****ing balls and man the **** up you pathetic sad cu*t.
> 
> You are scum.


 Calling him scum is too good for this perverted, disgusting excuse for a human being!

----------


## dex89

Cmon guys, can't we all get along?

----------

